# New Log in Black Rock Entrance



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Just ran black rock today and the river right eddy at the top of the rapid is now blocked by a log. At the water level we ran it (380), it was barely submerged and completely invisable from upstream. I went to peel into the eddy, and immediately found myself pinned on it. However I was able to exit my boat and two of us pulled the boat off with a rope. This log is about 15-20 feet long, and looks like it could move as the water comes up, so beware of it, as it could drift into blackrock. If it moves, it could make a real mess of things, so be sure to check Black Rock everytime for wood, until it is removed. Its about 12" diameter, so my guess is a chainsaw would be needed to get that out of there. 

Paddle safe and SYOTR

Ben


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

There is a throw bag uncoiled we last saw on river left 100yds below Black Rock (at the start of the Energizer section). A guy threw it to a swimmer and got pulled in himself and he let go of it. (All the swimmers got to shore.) We were unable to find the bag/rope, but it is there somewhere, so heads up.


----------

